# Corsair Obsidian Series 650D Silber?Corsair Graphite 600T silber auch in deutschland?



## dragonlort (25. Juli 2012)

Wie oben schon gefragt wird es das GH auch in Silber oder Weiß geben?
Und wir das  Corsair Graphite 600T silber auch in deutschland geben?


----------

